

Space Panel – A virtualization control panel written in Python - andrewsomething
https://joepettit.com/space-panel/

======
geoah
Very interesting project! Thank you for sharing it with us.

Currently using
[https://github.com/retspen/webvirtmgr](https://github.com/retspen/webvirtmgr)
for KVM based virtualization and one of the main reasons is the ability to
manage multiple kvm hosts from a single installation, is there support for
something similar in Space?

A very interesting feature that would interest a lot of people would be a
digital ocean like vm generation from a template that virtkick.io is trying to
accomplish.

